# Panettone



## PieSusan (Nov 27, 2008)

FYI-- especially JoeV, there is a beautiful Panettone recipe in the December 2008 issue of Gourmet Magazine. I just got it in the mail today. It is on page 187.

PS Sur La Table carries the paper molds and I wonder if Trader Joes has the candied citron. You would want to use a good quality of fruit, that colored stuff you see in the grocery store is not what I am talking about. Maybe Gallucci's carries it during the holiday. You could call and find out.


----------



## Arwen (Nov 28, 2008)

I  think  I 'll make  my  Christmas Panettone,with  an old  recipe ... it's  quite  different form  tyje one  you are mentioning,as it  belongs  to  the Renaissance Italian  pastry,the  name is Pandolce Natalizio ,I'll  try  to translate  the recipe  and  post it  if  you  like..)


----------

